# Anyone do Flat Stanley before?



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

It' a fun project to help out a student. I recently finished and sent back my pictures.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

We did Flat Stanley about 2 years ago. Our GD is a teacher upstate N.Y. and she asked if we could help out one of her students who had no one to help him. We took pictures at the beach and DH even took him for a bicycle ride, also had him help plant some flowers.
We had a great time and wondered if the neighbors thought we had lost it.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

My DIL did Flat Anna and Flat Ben, my grandchildren, and then sent them to my son who was working in Afghanistan with Catholic Relief Services. He also traveled to other countries on business so he took pictures of the Flats and sent them back to the kids. My dil was homeschooling at the time, and it helped with geography and history. We all enjoyed the Flats' adventures.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

I have read the book with school children when I substituted. I read about sending him on trips. Sounds like fun. Other journeys are taken by bears, etc. Besides photos, journals are often written about the adventures.


----------



## NHKnitter39 (Jul 29, 2013)

pinsandneedles said:


> We did Flat Stanley about 2 years ago. Our GD is a teacher upstate N.Y. and she asked if we could help out one of her students who had no one to help him. We took pictures at the beach and DH even took him for a bicycle ride, also had him help plant some flowers.
> We had a great time and wondered if the neighbors thought we had lost it.


My daughter and her husband were unable to attend our son's wedding so they send "flat" pictures of themselves - everyone got a kick out them.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I have never done it but Flat Stanley has made appearances on several television shows. I remember seeing Flat Stanley on "The West Wing" and "NCIS."


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

A teacher friend of mine brought Flat Stanley to our ranch so she could get a picture of him with longhorns.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

CarolfromTX said:


> A teacher friend of mine brought Flat Stanley to our ranch so she could get a picture of him with longhorns.


Cute!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi!

Flat Stanley visited here last year! I got him all decked out in his cowboy clothes and then we took him and his uncle to the Stock Show and Rodeo and they had a GREAT time. Somewhere I have a picture of him when he visited the mayor of our fair city, too, but couldn't find it. He even joined my son in a trip down to Houston and got to see the ships as they docked. Told me that he REALLY had fun! I also have pictures of him as he was given the keys to Fort Worth! He got to be somewhat of a celebrity! 
Thanks for the memories!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Janci said:


> Hi!
> 
> Flat Stanley visited here last year! I got him all decked out in his cowboy clothes and then we took him and his uncle to the Stock Show and Rodeo and they had a GREAT time. Somewhere I have a picture of him when he visited the mayor of our fair city, too, but couldn't find it. He even joined my son in a trip down to Houston and got to see the ships as they docked. Told me that he REALLY had fun! I also have pictures of him as he was given the keys to Fort Worth! He got to be somewhat of a celebrity!
> Thanks for the memories!


Yeah! I got a thrill bringing him to Publix, the Orange Groves, and work. Got a picture even at work with the Easter Bunny! Fun!

;-)


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

I said it was last year...then I found some more pics we had taken...it was actually 2013. But that isn't important, is it? I bet you did have a lot of fun taking him all around; I know we did! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

sandj said:


> Cute!


Neat! I have a picture of him down in our stock yards...herding the cattle (longhorns); happens daily for the tourists. I never expected we'd have so much fun with him, but he is quite a guy! Been all over the world by now, from what I hear! :lol:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

CarolfromTX said:


> A teacher friend of mine brought Flat Stanley to our ranch so she could get a picture of him with longhorns.


I like your picture of the longhorn with the bluebonnets...Perfect TX picture!

:thumbup:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

He's a good little friend!


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

My husband and I have done Flat Stanley 3 times. It was great fun and sadly, now our youngest grandchild is 10 years old! Never had this in my day. Loved your photos! Thanks for helping me recall some fun memories!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I learn a few things about my area I never knew from taking him around! He will be coming with me when I host tea. I put a picture of me, Flat Stanley, and the Easter Bunny in a frame!


----------



## Bluebonnet (Mar 16, 2012)

My daughter did a Spanish version of Flat Stanley for Spanish class last year. His name is Paco Flaco. 

My favorite was when she took him to ballet class. She made him a tutu. It was so cute! Such a bad picture though.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Bluebonnet said:


> My daughter did a Spanish version of Flat Stanley for Spanish class last year. His name is Paco Flaco.
> 
> My favorite was when she took him to ballet class. She made him a tutu. It was so cute! Such a bad picture though.


Love it! I took my Flat Stanley to Publix Supermarket, and put him in the Shopping cart, too!


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, a year or so ago my GS and GD were doing the Flat Stanley project in school and sent the request to me. My DH and I drug him all over Austin (TX) taking photos. The best (in my opinion) was at our favorite Mexican restaurant. We enjoyed a delicious lunch...and Stanley watched.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This is new to me! Thanks for sharing all these wonderful stories.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

SharAnn said:


> Yes, a year or so ago my GS and GD were doing the Flat Stanley project in school and sent the request to me. My DH and I drug him all over Austin (TX) taking photos. The best (in my opinion) was at our favorite Mexican restaurant. We enjoyed a delicious lunch...and Stanley watched.


Took him to Zaxby's and a Fast food Mexican. His foot was in my taco, lol


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

My gs loved Flat Stanley when he was small (26 now).


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow. I have never heard of Flat Stanley. I must live in a cave.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes, sent him to my grand nieces school in Mass. Sent pictures of us at the beach and collected shells for everyone in the class.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my! Sweet memories! Years ago, I took Stanley lots of places and ended up at the 4th (?) grade class here for a group picture and gave them a new book. It was such fun and every person I approached was cooperative and delighted!
My GD in Ohio was thrilled. She got the most pictures. Would love to do it again. What grade is reading the book, please?


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

I have done two. one with pictures of Amish life and one with the deer in my back yard the mountains I live in.


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

Did it years ago with the Guide Unit I led. Took ours to lots of places and all around Wakefield West Yorkshire. Sent him on but never heard any more about him the Girls were quite sad about that and didn't want to do it again (Cant blame them really)


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

A couple yrs. ago I got a flat Stanley from my niece (in FL) and one from my granddaughter (in NJ) at the same time - so I took my two grandsons that live near us and we visited places around Akron, OH with both of them - Cuyahoga Valley Nat'l Park, Stan Hywet Hall & Gardens, Firestone Country Club, Hale Farm & Village. We'd put both of them on the signs and take a picture - what fun we had!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, my granddaughter did Flat Stanley a few years ago and he taught second graders math, went sailing in the Sound, took up knitting, learned to drive a car. We had lots of fun with him before he was sent home via the plane.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

I had the pleasure of doing a flat Stanley when I lived in Hungary. Unfortunately, when Stanley arrived his leg was torn so I wrote a story about how he broke his leg and had to hire a private nurse to show him around Budapest. Since he was in a wheel chair, I had him in all sorts of strange situations meeting people who were not tourists or shop keepers. I heard from my niece. It was the hit of the class. Made me feel good. I had a riot writing it.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I had never heard of Flat Stanley, but just a little research gave me his origins and why/how he came to be. Now I am trying to figure out how to get some of my adult friends interested in sending REAL letters again!

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

We did Flat Stanley 2 times once in1997 and again in 2005.. What happy memories...


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

sandj said:


> It' a fun project to help out a student. I recently finished and sent back my pictures.


My gs did Flat Stanley about 5 years ago. My DDH & I had so much fun with him! We took him every where with us & documented it all in pics & then sent him back to gs with the pics. His teacher said he had the best Flat Stanley experiences to share she had ever seen. I wound up in the hospital for 3 weeks while we had Flat Stanley & he kept me company the whole time. We took pics of me & Stanley in bed, looking at my i.v., getting multitudes of tests, eating horrible hospital food etc, & captioned them all with funny captions, sympathetic captions etc. Flat Stanley now has a place of honor on gs bedroom wall with some of the funniest of the pics.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

sandj said:


> I learn a few things about my area I never knew from taking him around! He will be coming with me when I host tea. I put a picture of me, Flat Stanley, and the Easter Bunny in a frame!


NEAT!! Do you still have him there with you?


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Bluebonnet said:


> My daughter did a Spanish version of Flat Stanley for Spanish class last year. His name is Paco Flaco.
> 
> My favorite was when she took him to ballet class. She made him a tutu. It was so cute! Such a bad picture though.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: CUTE!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Trouble said:


> I had the pleasure of doing a flat Stanley when I lived in Hungary. Unfortunately, when Stanley arrived his leg was torn so I wrote a story about how he broke his leg and had to hire a private nurse to show him around Budapest. Since he was in a wheel chair, I had him in all sorts of strange situations meeting people who were not tourists or shop keepers. I heard from my niece. It was the hit of the class. Made me feel good. I had a riot writing it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Trouble said:


> I had the pleasure of doing a flat Stanley when I lived in Hungary. Unfortunately, when Stanley arrived his leg was torn so I wrote a story about how he broke his leg and had to hire a private nurse to show him around Budapest. Since he was in a wheel chair, I had him in all sorts of strange situations meeting people who were not tourists or shop keepers. I heard from my niece. It was the hit of the class. Made me feel good. I had a riot writing it.


Not only does this stimulate learning and the imagination of the children involved, obviously it gives a share of that to those who are befriending Stanley...and Paco Flaco. Reading all of this, I am seeing that he definitely has been across the seas as well as all around the US. That Flat Stanley is some kid of a guy, isn't he?? What fun!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> I had never heard of Flat Stanley, but just a little research gave me his origins and why/how he came to be. Now I am trying to figure out how to get some of my adult friends interested in sending REAL letters again!
> 
> Bob
> The KnittyGritty


 :thumbup:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Janci said:


> Not only does this stimulate learning and the imagination of the children involved, obviously it gives a share of that to those who are befriending Stanley...and Paco Flaco. Reading all of this, I am seeing that he definitely has been across the seas as well as all around the US. That Flat Stanley is some kid of a guy, isn't he?? What fun!


Yes he is. We found him to be the perfect house guest & wonderful company because he never complained. Lol


----------



## Bluebonnet (Mar 16, 2012)

Janci said:


> Not only does this stimulate learning and the imagination of the children involved, obviously it gives a share of that to those who are befriending Stanley...and Paco Flaco. Reading all of this, I am seeing that he definitely has been across the seas as well as all around the US. That Flat Stanley is some kid of a guy, isn't he?? What fun!


For Spanish, they had to take pics of him doing different things and then write the description in Spanish. So it was helping them learn vocabulary and all that good stuff.

She misplaced poor Paco for a while. I went online trying to find one I could print out as a replacement. For a couple of weeks after that, all the ads on websites I visited turned up in Spanish, lol. It took me a bit to figure out why. I thought I was losing my mind. Stupid browser history. :lol: She did find her original Paco, thankfully.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Janci said:


> NEAT!! Do you still have him there with you?


Janci, I just sent him back to NJ a few days ago. I did about 50 pictures with Flat Stanley.


----------



## LiceLady (Feb 14, 2011)

I've taken FS on trips for kids: Memphis TN when I was learning Breath Alcohol Testing and St. Simon's Island GA when visiting my parents.


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

We had a visit from Flat Stanley several years ago from a niece in Pa. We live in Iowa and she has never been here, nor had an idea that all states did not look alike. We took Flat Stanley to Cedar Rapids and got a shot of him with the big Quaker Oats Company, the "tree of Five Seasons", (for your information the 5th Season is the season to enjoy the other four), Corn fields and 'fishin' in the Cedar River. She said her class was excited to see what Iowa was like.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes, my daughter showed Flat Stanley all around Singapore and then my son took him to West Africa. He had the best time - both places!!!


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Flat Stanley is now visiting with my dtr in Michigan, another dtr in Maryland and my son in Wisconsin. My great niece is doing this for a school project. Have enjoyed the pictures posted on facebook.
I am now working with a 2nd grade boy in Ok trying to collect post cards from all of our states for his school project. This has been fun for me. He is now stuck on Minnesota, Mississippi, Idaho or is it Iowa and a few others.
If anyone can help let me know


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

lovelandjanice said:


> Flat Stanley is now visiting with my dtr in Michigan, another dtr in Maryland and my son in Wisconsin. My great niece is doing this for a school project. Have enjoyed the pictures posted on facebook.
> I am now working with a 2nd grade boy in Ok trying to collect post cards from all of our states for his school project. This has been fun for me. He is now stuck on Minnesota, Mississippi, Idaho or is it Iowa and a few others.
> If anyone can help let me know


If you need a post card from Az let me know in a pm with the address to send it to.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes wish I still had the photos. It was almost 6 years ago. Stanley traveled with us all the way to Maine, New Hampshire and Vermont. Had photos of him in a bucket of maple syrup, climbing the White mountains and on a lobster boat. When we returned home he shook hands with the Mayor, the Sheriff and the Fire Captain before heading home to N.J.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

sandj,
I think my grsons gone to the same school in upstate NY. Flat Stanley came to Wa. to visit 3x.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, I did this for a young neighbor from New York about 2 years ago. It was fun, and recently did another for his sister.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

We did it years ago for our grandchildren in Texas. He went with us all over in our RV and we sent pictures back so they would know where we were traveling. Stanley had quite a nice trip!
Dot


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> We did it years ago for our grandchildren in Texas. He went with us all over in our RV and we sent pictures back so they would know where we were traveling. Stanley had quite a nice trip!
> Dot


 :thumbup:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

charliesaunt said:


> Yes wish I still had the photos. It was almost 6 years ago. Stanley traveled with us all the way to Maine, New Hampshire and Vermont. Had photos of him in a bucket of maple syrup, climbing the White mountains and on a lobster boat. When we returned home he shook hands with the Mayor, the Sheriff and the Fire Captain before heading home to N.J.


Like him in the bucket of maple syrup! :-D


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

I have been asked by some friends just what Flat Stanley is all about so thought I would post this picture of the explanation that was sent to me when I first agreed to host him. Maybe this will clarify this.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Janci said:


> I have been asked by some friends just what Flat Stanley is all about so thought I would post this picture of the explanation that was sent to me when I first agreed to host him. Maybe this will clarify this.


Thanks! That even helped me understand the Flat Stanley project! 😊


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

My friend's nephew did that several years ago. I think we took him on a scrapbooking cruise with us.


----------



## EarthNstone (Apr 27, 2015)

I did flat stanley once for my little cousin when I was living in Oregon. I think it's such a great project for kids!


----------

